# final list of names



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

This is my final list of names and i've added a couple of my own aswell, please vote for your favourite  i need 3 girls and 2 boys names.

tilly izzy pebbles willow oak soda elmo storm isis askari kira


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

i like kira and storm


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

I am not answering until you put more pictures up. 

I like looking at your kitten pictures and I need to see who I am naming and after reading certain threads I need cheering up. So I will go shopping, come back and then decide (based on pictures).


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

mellowma said:


> I am not answering until you put more pictures up.
> 
> I like looking at your kitten pictures and I need to see who I am naming and after reading certain threads I need cheering up. So I will go shopping, come back and then decide (based on pictures).


ha, your so cheeky mellowma:001_tt2: im sure you know how hard it is to get pictures of kittens especially when there wobbling all over the place, but i will try, just for you


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

doogpoh said:


> ha, your so cheeky mellowma:001_tt2: im sure you know how hard it is to get pictures of kittens especially when there wobbling all over the place, but i will try, just for you


Thank you! 

I do like the name Tilly. I have a Tilly. I need to compare yours to mine, mine is a black and white moggy though.


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

mellowma said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I do like the name Tilly. I have a Tilly. I need to compare yours to mine, mine is a black and white moggy though.


Im really sorry mellowma but it's just not working i need them to be sleeping, they don't wiggle so much then or i could get a new camera these old ones will have to do im afraid.
First pic is a little girl the palest and spottiest. second pic is a little boy second palest and spottiest. third is a little girl darkest and least spots of the spotty ones. forth pic little boy on the left think he's a seal point and little girl on the right and think she's a seal tabby point. sorry mellowma i'll try again tomorrow for you


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

doogpoh said:


> Im really sorry mellowma but it's just not working i need them to be sleeping, they don't wiggle so much then or i could get a new camera these old ones will have to do im afraid.


Oh okay. I will have a look at them and go by them. Obv. I like Tilly & Storm to start with but will have to match them.


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

Oooooh I like your final list, specially the ones that have the most votes...I wonder who came up with those :001_tt2: Once each kitten has a name you'll have to put pics on so we can put faces to names!


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

fifibelle said:


> Oooooh I like your final list, specially the ones that have the most votes...I wonder who came up with those :001_tt2: Once each kitten has a name you'll have to put pics on so we can put faces to names!


I hope your not cheating fifibelle:hand: only joking. I put some pics on to my other post to help people abit


----------



## tilsie (Jun 15, 2009)

I love the name Kira, I have one myself spelt Kirah. It is Persian for beloved. Very spproriate for my girl as she is a Colourpoint Persian and was the only one in the litter


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

I think the first girl is deffo an izzy and the boy storm, Willow/pebbles for the dark girl tabbyand I think the girl meezer is Tilly. Elmo would suit the boy meezer!


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Are you still calling Frosty, frosty ?

I like Kira too. I know my new cats name already, she is only just over a week old!


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

mellowma said:


> Are you still calling Frosty, frosty ?
> 
> I like Kira too. I know my new cats name already, she is only just over a week old!


i like kira too and askari but doesnt look like there going to be at the top im gonna have to get another cat i think, a ragdoll this time ive already been looking for breeders close to me  im guessing your new cats going to be a raggie? Whats his/her name? I wont pinch it i promise. And yes frostys keepin her name


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

I want this one!








If he is a boy he is an Oak, or possibly a Sycamore. There is something very 'woody' about him, he has very lovely strong features 

If a girl then she is unquestionably your Isis.
S/He is going to be a nicely typed cat when fully grown.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

they are all lovely names, and the kittens are gorgeous, very very cute,


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

I think that one is a girl, I like her too. I think they are keeping her.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

doogpoh said:


> i like kira too and askari but doesnt look like there going to be at the top im gonna have to get another cat i think, a ragdoll this time ive already been looking for breeders close to me  im guessing your new cats going to be a raggie? Whats his/her name? I wont pinch it i promise. And yes frostys keepin her name


GCCF Prefix for this year followed by erm.. Sorcha Cassyandra or Sorcha Kassyandra - Pet name: Cassy!!


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

mellowma said:


> I think that one is a girl, I like her too. I think they are keeping her.


I think you're right mellowma, Im sure Doogpoh said they were keeping her and Frosty! I love her too :001_tt1: I'm more in love though with the tabby point girl :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1: and the meezer boy and I love the tabby boy. Do you think if I pester Doogpoh enough she will post the tabby point to me?


----------



## Fizzy12 (Sep 8, 2009)

I want this one please. What is your address and when will she be ready? 
I would call her Pebbles. xxx


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Fizzy12 said:


> I want this one please. What is your address and when will she be ready?
> I would call her Pebbles. xxx


When she is grown up she will be an Isis or similar.... I used to breed & show Oriental Tabbies, and believe me, she will be very regal and commanding when all growed up!! A queen of queens.... It takes years of experience to spot a future star in a litter and I think she has quality.... she's a Goddess if ever I saw one, and by the time she is 2 years old I don't think you will argue 

She will be tall and imposing, with a very long nose (which she will look down a lot) HUGE ears.... and will stand on long legs like stilts with slanted eyes... a tail like a piece of thin string, a body long and cylindrical like a drainpipe... No wonder my Premier oriental tabby was called Spider, because he flew around and bounced off the walls and was sooooo long and leggy when he was a baby.... it seemed when he was bouncing off the walls he had eight legs.....! And spotted and dotted like a locust or something very uncatlike... He was certainly some kind of feline insect in those days!

Ahhhh Grasshopper....


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

MerlinsMum said:


> When she is grown up she will be an Isis or similar.... I used to breed & show Oriental Tabbies, and believe me, she will be very regal and commanding when all growed up!! A queen of queens.... It takes years of experience to spot a future star in a litter and I think she has quality.... she's a Goddess if ever I saw one, and by the time she is 2 years old I don't think you will argue
> 
> She will be tall and imposing, with a very long nose (which she will look down a lot) HUGE ears.... and will stand on long legs like stilts with slanted eyes... a tail like a piece of thin string, a body long and cylindrical like a drainpipe... No wonder my Premier oriental tabby was called Spider, because he flew around and bounced off the walls and was sooooo long and leggy when he was a baby.... it seemed when he was bouncing off the walls he had eight legs.....! And spotted and dotted like a locust or something very uncatlike... He was certainly some kind of feline insect in those days!
> 
> Ahhhh Grasshopper....


Oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh:001_tt1: I want them all now!


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I voted for Tilly (I think those old fashioned names suit cats perfectly), Izzy, Oak, Soda and Storm. Whatever you end up picking they will be special names for very special babies.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Saikou said:


> I think those old fashioned names suit cats perfectly


As do I! I want to call my breeding queen something old like Florence or Beatrix.

Oh & I have voted too.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

My last litter were Ralph, Prudence and Beatrix


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

Oooooh Im soo excited to see which kitten gets which name  and of course to see more pics of each baby once they're named :001_tt1:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I voted Willow, Storm and Isis


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

I still really want one. I don't mind at all what it's name is  I couldn't name mine for fear of "emotional attachment" Ha! That went out of the window on day 1. They had nicknames though.


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

mellowma said:


> I still really want one. I don't mind at all what it's name is  I couldn't name mine for fear of "emotional attachment" Ha! That went out of the window on day 1. They had nicknames though.


NO Mellowma you cant have one  They are all mine!!!!!! :001_tt2:


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

fifibelle said:


> NO Mellowma you cant have one  They are all mine!!!!!! :001_tt2:


Hmmm *but* I *really* want one! I bet their owner has had many Private Messages!!! 

If I had a ragdoll for sale I would swap one. I think with Misty being so small her and a Meezer would get on great!! and all the BIG raggies could play amongst each other and Misty & Meezer could gang up on them!

Yes, i have it all worked out!


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

mellowma said:


> GCCF Prefix for this year followed by erm.. Sorcha Cassyandra or Sorcha Kassyandra - Pet name: Cassy!!


That's a lovely name mellowma


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

MerlinsMum said:


> When she is grown up she will be an Isis or similar.... I used to breed & show Oriental Tabbies, and believe me, she will be very regal and commanding when all growed up!! A queen of queens.... It takes years of experience to spot a future star in a litter and I think she has quality.... she's a Goddess if ever I saw one, and by the time she is 2 years old I don't think you will argue
> 
> She will be tall and imposing, with a very long nose (which she will look down a lot) HUGE ears.... and will stand on long legs like stilts with slanted eyes... a tail like a piece of thin string, a body long and cylindrical like a drainpipe... No wonder my Premier oriental tabby was called Spider, because he flew around and bounced off the walls and was sooooo long and leggy when he was a baby.... it seemed when he was bouncing off the walls he had eight legs.....! And spotted and dotted like a locust or something very uncatlike... He was certainly some kind of feline insect in those days!
> 
> Ahhhh Grasshopper....


Do you really think so? i hope so were not 100% sure if she'll be staying yet, not sure if 4 cats is going to be a bit to many to have in the house although we could just get a bigger one


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you. I hope it suits her. I am sure it will. Cassie/Cassy and if she is naughty Cassy-andra. 

By the time your's are leaving mine will be arriving.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

doogpoh said:


> Do you really think so? i hope so were not 100% sure if she'll be staying yet, not sure if 4 cats is going to be a bit to many to have in the house although we could just get a bigger one


Oh she is very lovely. Don't just sell her to *just* anyone remember, maybe keep her back for a bit, just so we can see her growing!


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Ok i will be back when the poll is closed [i think it's about 4pm] with my final decision based on the results, oh this has got me quite excited. i'll try and get some pics aswell if i start now i might actually be able to get something more than a blurr by 4


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

Wow the poll was a good idea, there are some deffinate front runners there! Oooooooh very excitied for more pics...My O/H is starting to think I've abandoned him for the kittens hehe


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

First pic is storm-boy, second pic is willow-girl, third pic is pebbles-boy, fourth pic is tilly-girl and last pic is isis-girl and of course frosty but had no space for any more pics, sorry a couple are old ones but they were very wriggly today and were very blurry thank you all very much for your help


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

doogpoh said:


> First pic is storm-boy, second pic is willow-girl, third pic is pebbles-boy, fourth pic is tilly-girl and last pic is isis-girl and of course frosty but had no space for any more pics, sorry a couple are old ones but they were very wriggly today and were very blurry thank you all very much for your help


:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:Willow storm and pebbles are amazing:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1: I love the rest to but I Wow they are stunning


----------



## rhian d (Jan 26, 2010)

:001_tt1: :001_tt1: they are all so cute i love the pic of pebbles the rest are all lovely of course


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

I wonder if Pebbles and the other tabbies will grow up to look like this :001_tt1:

http://www.cfanorthatlantic.org/images/topcats/kt02_6th.jpg :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

fifibelle said:


> I wonder if Pebbles and the other tabbies will grow up to look like this :001_tt1:
> 
> http://www.cfanorthatlantic.org/images/topcats/kt02_6th.jpg :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


Oh i do hope so :001_tt1::001_tt1: that cats beautiful!


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I can not believe I missed these yesterday. They all look incredible - very very beautiful. I love their alert little faces, they are so young but already look as though they can take on the world. :001_tt1:


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh me neither. I would like storm and isis the little girl one and the little boy tabby. 

Cute.


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

I want Willow!! What a stunning little face. They are all so stunning but there is just something about Willow that grabs my attention. What a pretty little thing.

How is mum doing?


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

Saikou said:


> I can not believe I missed these yesterday. They all look incredible - very very beautiful. I love their alert little faces, they are so young but already look as though they can take on the world. :001_tt1:


Saikou, not sure if you can tell but would you say the tabbies are looking like they are deffinatley orientals? I was looking at their ear shape compared to other moggies at that age and thinking they look like ori ears, just wondering as an Ori breeder you thoughts?


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

fifibelle said:


> Saikou, not sure if you can tell but would you say the tabbies are looking like they are deffinatley orientals? I was looking at their ear shape compared to other moggies at that age and thinking they look like ori ears, just wondering as an Ori breeder you thoughts?


Yeah me too saikou what do you think


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

doogpoh said:


> Yeah me too saikou what do you think


I am assuming Doogpoh you never heard back from Laceys previous owner about what toms she could have had contact with? Sorry forgot to ask


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

fifibelle said:


> I am assuming Doogpoh you never heard back from Laceys previous owner about what toms she could have had contact with? Sorry forgot to ask


No i've heard nothing back from her yet  i've sent her 2 messages but no reply.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

fifibelle said:


> Saikou, not sure if you can tell but would you say the tabbies are looking like they are deffinatley orientals? I was looking at their ear shape compared to other moggies at that age and thinking they look like ori ears, just wondering as an Ori breeder you thoughts?


They do look like orientals, but then a number of breeds or cross breeds have roughly the same head shape and ear placement at this age, so impossible to say definitively. I would imagine that as there are definitely siamese in the litter and at least one is a tabby, and one a solid then it does possibly rule out passing moggie carrying siamese, bengal carrying siamese and non tabby, or two sires so it does point more towards an ori Dad carrying siamese.


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

Saikou said:


> They do look like orientals, but then a number of breeds or cross breeds have roughly the same head shape and ear placement at this age, so impossible to say definitively. I would imagine that as there are definitely siamese in the litter and at least one is a tabby, and one a solid then it does possibly rule out passing moggie carrying siamese, bengal carrying siamese and non tabby, or two sires so it does point more towards an ori Dad carrying siamese.


Thank you


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Thank you very much saikou


----------

